
Source: Top Five Theater Circuits Drop 'The Interview' After Sony Hack - _pius
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/source-top-five-theater-circuits-758843
======
GenerocUsername
It would be really cool if this film goes straight to direct-sales / netflix /
dvd and remains successful due to all the marketing it has received from the
hack debacle.

It would be even cooler if its high-profile, straight to market launch success
was a turning point in reducing theater dominance for major label releases.

